# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Waking up after every dream.

## WarBenifit156

I have sort of a problem, ushually I'll have one big dream during the night and right after that one I wake up. Ushually its to go to the bathroom, but when I go back to sleep I start having short dreams. Like 30-45 minute's of dreaming. It gets annoying, also when I fall asleep after a having a short dream sometimes I'll go back into the same dream. Eventhough it helps me remember my dreams It's starting to happen more and more often. Ushually randomly during the day I'll say "I will remember my dreams", witch helps but I think my dream journal is more helpful. Yesterday I slept from 7:00PM to 3:30AM.
Then I started having the short dreams. Maybe its because I got like 10 hours of sleep that I ushually never get, I ushually get 6-7. And I still feel tired, any suggestions?

----------


## Brunor2

What's the problem with 30-45 minutes dreams ? If I got it right, that's what you call ''short''. It may be the normal length of normal dreams, as the REM gets bigger, the dreaming time follow.

----------


## XeL

If you can recall a 45 minute long dream in detail, and you call that a short dream... Then I don't really have anything to say. 

Also, how do you time your dreams?

----------


## WarBenifit156

Huh, never really thought of that. I just kept waking up after 30 minutes and remembering a 10 minute dream is what I call short. I guess I time my dreams by how much I do and how long I was asleep.

----------


## Fearsome

I found this via Google after searching the exact same thing that is happening to you.  For the past week I have been unable to sleep straight through a good nights sleep, but instead I have been having a lot of dreams about everything imaginable and waking myself out of them.  Then from time to time when I fall back asleep I will return to the previous dream I had.

I feel myself pulling the plug on dreams and making myself leave them.  If I want to return to a dream I will hold the memories I have of it as I drift asleep again and I can sometimes make it back.  

But I guess the question is: Why is this happening to me? It is kind of cool as I feel as if I am able to have a little control over my dreaming, but on the other hand, waking up 4-5 times is making me needing to sleep more or feel unrested.

Thanks!

----------

